# NGRC 2018 Banquet 'Sold Out'



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The convention banquet has officially 'Sold Out'. Thanks for the response. 

Monday & Tuesday train rides only have a few more seats and will sell out VERY soon. Reserve your seat today!

Hotel rooms are going quickly as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Even though I cannot make it this year, it's great to hear things are getting sold out. Perhaps that will fuel more interest in continuing the conventions.

Your effort is paying off Ted.

Greg


----------

